# Big balls: Size matters?



## Mike Jones (Nov 28, 2014)

This gentleman built a custom piece of wood turning equipment....he says "size matters".

http://gizmodo.com/5917379/this-is-the-piece-of-equipment-that-i-built-to-make-big-wooden-balls

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tclem (Nov 28, 2014)

Yep I'm a gonna build me one of those. Or maybe just stick to hair sticks.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 28, 2014)

All those bowl blanks in one of those.....


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 28, 2014)

Wow....that is a cool idea. I like it....


----------



## justallan (Nov 29, 2014)

Very cool. I just wish I had the time and money to make machines like that. I have more fun building most things than using them once the newness wears off.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2014)

It never showed him sanding - that's what takes most of his time. I wouldn't do it just because of all the damn sanding he creates for himself. He probably hires that done lol I would.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Well, as they say on Gold Rush " go big or go home"


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 29, 2014)

I thought about the sanding too. I kept expecting him to take lighter cuts or use a different bit or something as he got closer to the end. My router jig for shell turning will look like that early on when I "hog" out the first couple passes.


----------



## MikeMD (Dec 14, 2014)

As cool as that is, and it IS cool, there is no way a sane man would do any more than show the rough process of what is much more complex than meets the eye here. What he is showing is no more than what we layman would consider roughing out a bowl. The devil is in the details. What he does AFTER what he's showing us is what makes his art. More power to him. And if he has a market, even MORE power to him!


----------

